# Ovulation stimulation??



## lucky173 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I need some information on few things which are quite new for me to deal with.
Let me introduce myself to this group which seem to have quite close knits with each other and appears very supportive too.

I am quite new to this site and have been thinking about so many things relating to ovulation stimulation and my appointment with the consultant at the infertility clinic.

My husband and I have been TTC for last 12 months with no luck.saw our GP in sep,dec 08 and Jan 09 had the blood tests and SA.He is referred us to the consultant @ Infertility clinic which is on 4th of MARCH.

Meanwhile,I had been to India to visit my family and friends.I saw a very good private gynaecologist who is now prescribed me to take clomid 50 mg starting from day 3-7 and follow it up in the UK.He said that I have been having anovulatory cycles with longer cycle lenghts.I had a scan,HSG which showed good tubal patency but very poor follicular development.My Husband has low motile sperms and low normal forms as well.He is advised to go with the OI for max 3 cycles and try for baby first and did not talk about any other methods yet.He said that we are having secondary infertility as we had conceived naturally in the past unfortunately with a early spontaneous miscarriage.

I am due for AF anyway but this got delayed by 5 days now. 

I would like to know how this is going to affect with my appointment with the consultant in March.Are there any body out there who were placed in this situation at all

I want to know what is the best way forward.Do you think I should inform this to the consultant ?...don`t know how this is going to be followed up?I am a bit confused.I was also started on Metformin for weight reduction as the gynaecologist beleived I have PCOS!?? 

I would appreciate your advise and thoughts on this one...any suggestions on this one is much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Suzejdc (May 13, 2007)

Hi Lucky,

I hope i can help a little bit. It sounds like yo uhave the asme as me, a slow cycle that needs a little bit of help. Clomid might just do the trick in regulating your cycle which is half the battle. OI is much the same, but you are more often than not monitored a lot more which is great as you can really see how many follies you are prodcing and they can give you a trigger shot to make you ovulate. (you can also be tracked on clomid and given a trigger shot too)

I don't think that being on clomid from your private gynae will cause you problems at the fertility clinic appt. Are you waiting to start clomid, I wasn't sure if that is what you meant because your AF is late. f you AF is still late by the appt, and you are sure that you aren't pregnant, the clinic can give you someting like provera (medoxyprogesterone) which will give you an AF, then you can start on the clomid or AI, whatever the clinic think is the right course of action.

best of luck, you're at the right place at the clinic, and they will decide what is best for you I'm sure. Let us knwo what happens on the 4th!!

Take care 

Suze 
xxx


----------



## lucky173 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Suze,

Thanks a lot for your advise.I am looking forward for this appointment on wednesday.I am kind of nervous and also excited that at last we are getting some where with this.I have now completed my first cycle of Clomid 50 mg for 5 days.I did`nt seem to have had any side-efects from it in this trial.I am hoping that it works for me.I have decided to talk about all these things with my cons at the clinic and request for a follow up scans to check at the follicular reponse.I hope they will be sensible enough to agree on this.

I saw your mail on the OI chatter section and was so pleased with your progress so far.Fingers crossed for the 7th wk scan and wish you all the luck and strenght.I am so please to have found this site and girls here are just amazing.I am going to surely come back with more info after my appointment on 4th March.

You try to relax and keep your self calm and composed.will chat with you soon.

bye sweetie.


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Lucky - how did your appt go?  What was the outcome and what are the next steps - are you staying on clomid?

I have my first private gynae appt this evening and am hoping to be given provera (to bring on AF) and clomid.  I'll tear my hair out if I get sent for more tests!

Suze - how exciting you have a little one on the way.  Congratulations!


----------

